# 421 Delay and connection question



## MEGHANSKOR (Sep 7, 2019)

hi! I’m booked on the 421 Austin to Alpine with a layover in San Antonio, next Saturday-Sunday. I have noticed via the tracking tool that the 421 from Austin to SA is usually quite late. Is there a chance of missing the connection in SA, or would the time waiting in SA simply be condensed? TY!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 8, 2019)

If the southbound _Texas Eagle_ was running so late that your chances of making the connection were in jeopardy, you would most likely be provided with a bus transfer from Austin to San Antonio. In all likelihood, though, you'll just board the late 421 car in Austin and your layover time in San Antonio will be condensed.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 8, 2019)

There is over 4 hours of layover in San Antonio going west plus they will hold the Sunset Limited, especially if the thru coach and sleeper are full of passengers. It is true if the 21/421 train is extremely late, like 7 or 8 hours or more, Amtrak will use buses to pick up the connecting passengers to meet the Sunset Limited. Since the 421 Coach and Sleeper are through cars, Amtrak will either hold the SL or use buses to meet the SL, you will not miss the connection.


----------

